# Le, lo, la => Le, la, les et lui, leur (pronombres franceses)



## yeurin

J'ai une question de grammaire! quand je dois utiliser *lui *ou *leur* au lieu de *le* ou les ou à l'inverse!
par example: je lui dit , je leur réponds, pour quoi pas le ou les?


----------



## josepbadalona

je lui dis = le digo = = digo a mi hermano =sería incorrecto decir "lo digo" o "la digo"
je le dis = lo digo o la digo = digo la verdad o  digo el resultado = sería incorrecto decir :"le digo"
son pronombres directos o indirectos en las dos lenguas, con el mismo uso, más o menos ..



leur = pluriel de lui
les =pluriel de le


----------



## Yolita

yeurin said:


> Yeurin fijate en el régimen del verbo. Si el verbo se construye con la prep. *à* al tener que hacer el reemplazo utilizarás lui o leur por ejemplo  Tu téléphones à Marie = tu lui téléphones
> la construcción sin la preposición lleva al uso de le - la- l'...
> Ej.: Tu aides Jean = tu l'aides
> ¿Te servirá?


----------



## yeurin

oui ! c'est claire ! il faut savoir si le verbe est employé avec la proposition *à !!! merci !
*


----------



## mimjack

como se diría :
No le creas!!   Ne le crois pas !! ou  Ne lui Crois pas!!

ya se que es algo básico pero bueno estoy en primero ...


----------



## Mileva

Ne lui crois pas.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Lo siento pero es *ne le crois pas.*


----------



## Mileva

¿No se utiliza el *le* cuando se trata de un objeto directo, y *lui* cuando se refiere a un objeto indirecto (lui)?


----------



## Paquita

Mileva said:


> ¿No se utiliza el *le* cuando se trata de un objeto directo, y *lui* cuando se refiere a un objeto indirecto (lui)?


 
Sí, claro, pero el "le" (español) de " no le creo" es objeto directo lo mismo que lo sería el "lo". Se suele usar "lo" para una cosa o una persona, y los "leístas" ponen "le" para las personas ...

Resumiendo : 
Je le crois = creo a un hombre o algo que me dicen = lo creo/le creo = objeto directo
Je lui dis = a un hombre o a una mujer = le digo (los laístas dicen "la digo") = objeto indirecto


otros ejemplos aquí


----------



## Mileva

Antes que nada, gracias por los comentarios y admito la absoluta posibilidad de estar equivocada.

Sin embargo, me sigue pareciendo confuso. Cuando uno, en español, dice, "no le creas", es un equivalente de decir "no le creas a él" (esto sería leísmo, pero lo pongo sólo para enfatizar el asunto en cuestión).

Sospecho -aunque, insisto, puedo estar equivocada- que mimjack preguntaba acerca de cómo decir "no le creas a él/ella". En este caso, ¿se dice "ne *le* crois pas"? ¿Entonces en qué caso se usaría "ne *lui* crois pas"?


----------



## Paquita

Mileva said:


> ¿Entonces en qué caso se usaría "ne *lui* crois pas"?


 

¡Nunca !!!!

Cuando dices "no le creas a él" la preposición "a" introduce un ... objeto directo, lo mismo que si dices : 
- He visto *un avión* en el cielo = lo he visto 
- He visto *a tu hermano* en la calle. = lo/le he visto

En cambio en: 
- Le digo la verdad a él (pero no se la diré a ella) = "le" es objeto indirecto y "verdad" objeto directo

Ahora, es posible decir:

Lui, je ne le crois pas, mais toi, je te crois.
"lui" y "toi" son pronombres en aposición y los sigue una coma.

También es posible una frase tal como :

Je ne lui crois pas le courage de faire cela.
"Courage" es objeto directo y en esta frase "lui" es indirecto


----------



## Mileva

Si nunca puede usarse la expresión "ne *lui* crois pas", retiro todo lo anteriormente dicho. Estaba equivocada, entonces. Y confío más en el francés de ustedes, desde luego, que en el mío.

Independientemente de esto, una pequeña observación: cuando en español dices "he visto a tu hermano", "a tu hermano" no es objeto directo, sino indirecto (y sin ninguna duda). Y creo que esto es lo que causa la dificultad/confusión en mí, en mimjack y en los hispanoparlantes.

De acuerdo con mi lógica, cuando se trata de un objeto indirecto se traduce como "lui", y cuando se trata de un objeto directo se pone "le". Por eso es que a mí me parecía que convenía poner "Ne *lui* crois pas".


----------



## Paquita

Mileva said:


> "he visto a tu hermano", "a tu hermano" no es objeto directo, sino indirecto (y sin ninguna duda).


 
Lee esto :
Lo encontrarás en http://www.zonaele.com/
Elige "gramática española" y "complemento directo"...Te dan un ejemplo parecido al mío...




> 2 Por lo general, el complemento directo se construye precedido de la preposición a en los siguientes casos:
> Con nombres propios de persona.
> Quiero a Julio José.
> He visto a Silvia. ​Con los pronombres personales, demostrativos, relativos e indefinidos, si se refieren a persona.
> Lo quiero a él.
> No quiero a nadie. ​Con sustantivos que denominen a personas, si van precedidos de un artículo u otro elemento que los individualice. ​


 
Van con preposición pero son directos...


----------



## Mileva

¿Cómo traducirías: "Le compré un regalo [a ella]",
o: "Le propuse [a ella] ir al cine"?,
o: "Le di el libro [a él/ella] que acabo de traducir"?


----------



## Paquita

*"Le compré un regalo [a ella]",*
Je lui ai acheté un cadeau (à elle)
"lui" es objeto indirecto (dativo) masculino y femenino; "elle" es enfático femenino  ; un cadeau es objeto directo (acusativo)


*"Le propuse [a ella] ir al cine"?,*
Je lui ai proposé d'aller au cinéma (à elle)



*"Le di el libro [a él/ella] que acabo de traducir"?*
Je lui ai donné (à lui/à elle) le livre que je viens de traduire


En los tres ejemplos la construcción es igual :
cosa o acción expresada por un infinitivo = objeto directo
persona = objeto indirecto
+ forma indirecta enfática

Este complemento indirecto, hubo un momento en que lo llamamos "complément d'objet second" ya que la frase no tiene sentido sin el objeto directo (el primero) por ser transitivos los verbos.


----------



## rolandbascou

Mileva said:


> Si nunca puede usarse la expresión "ne *lui* crois pas", retiro todo lo anteriormente dicho. Estaba equivocada, entonces. Y confío más en el francés de ustedes, desde luego, que en el mío.
> 
> Independientemente de esto, una pequeña observación: cuando en español dices "he visto a tu hermano", "a tu hermano" no es objeto directo, sino indirecto (y sin ninguna duda). Y creo que esto es lo que causa la dificultad/confusión en mí, en mimjack y en los hispanoparlantes.
> 
> De acuerdo con mi lógica, cuando se trata de un objeto indirecto se traduce como "lui", y cuando se trata de un objeto directo se pone "le". Por eso es que a mí me parecía que convenía poner "Ne *lui* crois pas".


 
Otro ejemplo para enredar "ne lui crois pas de grandes ressources" con el sentido "no creas que tenga grandes recursos".


----------



## Paquita

Sigo enredando...

Diálogo imaginario:

- Tu crois *que* les extraterrestres existent ? (proposición complemento de *objeto directo*)
- Non, je ne *le* crois pas.
- Tu ne crois donc pas *à* l'existence d'autres êtres vivants dans l'univers ? *(à* l'existence = *objeto indirecto*)
- Si, j'*y* crois, mais pas *à* celle d'êtres intelligents.
- Et tu crois *en *Dieu ? (*en *Dieu = *objeto indirecto*)
- Oui, je crois *en Lui*, mais ça n'a rien à voir.


En cuanto al ejemplo de Roland ...



> "ne lui crois pas de grandes ressources"


 
... estamos en el caso anterior de dos complementos 
- un objeto directo (ressources) 
- un objeto indirecto (o "second" = lui)


----------



## Pinairun

Paquit& said:


> Sigo enredando...
> 
> Diálogo imaginario:
> 
> - Tu crois *que* les extraterrestres existent ? (proposición complemento de *objeto directo*)
> - Non, je ne *le* crois pas.
> - Tu ne crois donc pas *à* l'existence d'autres êtres vivants dans l'univers ? *(à* l'existence = *objeto indirecto*)
> - Si, j'*y* crois, mais pas *à* celle d'êtres intelligents.
> - Et tu crois *en *Dieu ? (*en *Dieu = *objeto indirecto*)
> - Oui, je crois *en Lui*, mais ça n'a rien à voir.
> 
> 
> En cuanto al ejemplo de Roland ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... estamos en el caso anterior de dos complementos
> - un objeto directo (ressources)
> - un objeto indirecto (o "second" = lui)


 

Yo tenía un "truqui" para no confundir el complemento directo:

Se trata de convertir la oración activa en pasiva. Si mantiene el mismo significado, no hay duda de que encontraremos el complemento directo. 

Ejemplos:
Yo como patatas. 
Las patatas son comidas por mí.

He visto a tu hermano.
Tu hermano ha sido visto por mí.

Creo que funciona bastante bien.
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Pinairun said:


> Creo que funciona bastante bien.


 
Estoy segura de que funciona perfectamente, y siempre, porque por definición, la oración pasiva tiene por sujeto el objeto directo de la activa.

Gracias por darnos este truco: es evidente... para quien lo sabe . Y evita explicaciones largas y complicadas ...


----------



## Mileva

1) Estuve consultando diferentes libros y creo que ya encontré la manera más clara de saber cuándo usar *lui* y cuándo *le*. Para no hacerse líos, y para no tener que analizar, en cada caso, la función del pronombre en la oración, conviene hacerse la pregunta:

Si tuviera que sustituir el singular por el plural, ¿pondría *les* o pondría *leur*?
Cuando la respuesta sea *les*, corresponderá poner, en singular, *le*.
Cuando la respuesta sea *leur*, corresponderá poner, en singular, *lui*.

Sugiero consultar la página 207, apartado 2], del link: http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...g=bccIpHFlc_ZoDkxoTUcRqgEPXgw&hl=es#PPA207,M1

2) ¿Podría ser que la expresión "ne *le* crois pas" sea un caso de malformación ya "integrado" a la lengua diaria, y que por ello "suene" correcto?

3) Por último, si en efecto "no *le* creas" pudiera traducirse, hipotéticamente, por "ne *le* crois pas", ¿cómo se diría entonces "no *lo* creas [ese argumento]"? Si la respuesta es "ne *le* crois pas", ¿cómo se explica que en todos los casos se utilice "*le*"? ¿No sería esto raro?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mileva said:


> Si tuviera que sustituir el singular por el plural, ¿pondría *les* o pondría *leur*?
> Cuando la respuesta sea *les*, corresponderá poner, en singular, *le*.
> Cuando la respuesta sea *leur*, corresponderá poner, en singular, *lui*.
> 2) ¿Podría ser que la expresión "ne *le* crois pas" sea un caso de malformación ya "integrado" a la lengua diaria, y que por ello "suene" correcto?



Me parece, *Mileva*, que pese a las buenas intenciones, finalmente te vamos a liar...

La expresión *ne le crois pas*, si traduce a *no le creas* (a él), no es un caso de malformación integrada en la lengua diaria sino un caso perfectamente válido. No es que "suene" correcto, es que *es *totalmente correcto.

Si aplicas la maravillosa regla que tú misma has desempolvado, en plural dirías *no les creas* (a ellos) que se convierte en *ne les crois pas*. Por lo tanto, en singular es *ne le crois pas*.

Distinto es que digas, por ejemplo, *no le creas ni una sola palabra* que se traduciría por *ne lui crois pas un seul mot* ya que, en plural, te daría *ne leur crois pas un seul mot* (no les creas ni una sola palabra).

Al menos, eso creo...


----------



## Mileva

¡Jajaja! Gracias por añadir un poco de humor al asunto.

Quizás tengas razón (lo digo sinceramente), pero a mí me sigue pareciendo que el plural de la frase sería "ne *leur* crois pas". El ejemplo que tú mismo pones al final es idéntico al original (el sentido no cambia al añadir "un seul mot", pues el "*le*" de "no *le* creas" conserva el mismo valor semántico [--"un seul mot" no es más que un complemento--]).

En todo caso, creo que sería útil encontrar una regla irrefutable que, me temo, nadie ha encontrado hasta ahora...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mileva said:


> ¡Jajaja! Gracias por añadir un poco de humor al asunto.



¡Por una vez que hablo en serio!


----------



## Paquita

Mileva said:


> pero a mí me sigue pareciendo que el plural de la frase sería "ne *leur* crois pas". .


 
Si te empeñas, tiro la toalla, pero te afirmo que tendrás que cambiar de idea cuando veas que te corrigen cada vez que lo digas o escribas, excepto si añades algo a esta frase, como lo ha sugerido Roland por ejemplo, lo que no pareces nunca tener la intención de hacer.

Esto *NO EXISTE tal como lo escribes...*

La regla irrefutable, sí que existe = el verbo "croire" es transitivo directo, es decir necesita un complemento directo, solo (le/la/les) o acompañado por algo (objeto indirecto o adjetivo o completiva)


----------



## Mileva

¡No me empeño! Desde el principio he dicho que estoy absolutamente dispuesta a admitir que estoy equivocada.

Sencillamente me gustaría encontrar (yo o quien sea) una regla clara, irrefutable y sin lugar para los equívocos, que sirva verdaderamente para disipar la posible confusión para quien no habla francés como lengua materna.

Si la pregunta fue formulada y ha dado pie a tantas intervenciones, parece evidente que no era, al final de cuentas, una pregunta tan "básica" como todos (o muchos) creíamos. Por esto mismo, me parece importante llegar a una respuesta que sea útil para quien consulte este foro en adelante. ¿No es ésta la intención del foro?


----------



## fragnol123

Como dice Paquita, *sí que hay regla irrefutable*.


ESPAÑOL : Creer *a* alguien 
(aunque sea un *complemento directo*, el verbo se construye con la preposición "a" porque se trata de una persona).
No *les* creo (= *a* ellos)



FRANÇAIS : Croire quelqu'un
(*complemento directo* que se construye sin preposición)
Je ne *les *crois pas (=eux)

Si dices je ne *leur *crois pas, es erróneo porque la estructura del verbo no admite preposición, y leur = "*à *eux".

¿Ahora lo entiendes?


----------



## Mileva

De acuerdo, esto sí me parece lo suficientemente claro. Gracias sinceras y saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Fragnol*, ¿dónde estabas en las últimas 5 horas?


----------



## gonlezza

Por favor, cómo hay manera de no confundir lui con le
Entiendo que en la frase: 
"Ella le besa" sería "Elle lui embrasse" o ¿¿"Elle l'embrasse"??
Por otro lado está Lui con el objeto directo y le, cuando no lo lleva:
(de un ejemplo de aquí)
...mais on peut *le *pardonner
On peut bien *lui* pardonner (*lo que sea*)

Pero en: "Le muerde el labio inferior" (ella a él) 
"Elle lui mord le lèvre inférieur" ... me suena raro..., 

¿Alguien me puede aclarar algo, por favor?

GRACIAS


----------



## Paquita

Otra vez los objetos...

- directos de verbos transitivos que lo son porque es así y no de otra forma
elle l'embrasse => igual en español = lo besa (a no ser que seas leísta...)

- indirectos de verbos transitivos indirectos
on peut lui pardonner ...

-dobles = dar algo a alguien
elle lui mord la lèvre inférieure => igual que en español, un OI+ un OD

Sólo complicaré un poco 
en español : me lo(la los las) , te lo, se lo ... (le muerde el labio=> se lo muerde)
en francés : me le (la l' les), te le, le lui (al revés...OD+OI = elle lui mord la lèvre = elle la lui mord))


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La única manera de no equivocarse es definir la función del pronombre:
- le => COD
- lui => COI

En tu segundo ejemplo podrás encontrar: 
- Elle peut le pardonner  => *le* es el hecho, la acción que hay que perdonar
- elle peut lui pardonner => *lui* es la persona a quien hay que perdonar
- elle peut le lui pardonner => las dos cosas (el hecho y a la persona)

Au revoir, hasta luego
EDIT: Paquita no te había visto


----------



## GUATAPÉ

Hola, esto es gramática y de pronto ya lo conoces pero aún así, es en la gramática dondes esta la respuestas:
Cuando tu vas a hacerle alguna cosa *A* alguien tu necesitas un pronombre complemento para reemplazar el complemento de objeto directo (COD)y un pronombre complemento para remplazar el complemento de objeto indirecto (COI), si lo que quieres es volver a expresar la frase de la siguiente manera: "Yo se lo hago". Por ejemplo:
Je prête ma voiture à mon frère. Esta sería la primera forma, sin los pronombres complementos; miremos ahora cómo sería con los pronombres complementos:
Je la lui prête.
LUI remplazaría al COI (Frère):¿por qué indirecto? por que la acción no recae inmediatamente sobre "Frère" sino que primero pasa por una preposición, que en este caso es "à". De la preposición pasa luego la acción a frère.
LA remplazará al COD (ma voiture): ¿Por qué directo? por que tu prestas "algo" sin que entre el verbo prestar y el objeto carro haya necesidad de colocar una preposición.
Así, tu colocarás un pronombre complemento u otro en una frasa (LE o Lui, LA o Lui) según si el pronombre complemento remplaza a un COI o a un COD. En el ejemplo que yo te dí había de los dos tipos de complementos, así que utilicé los dos tipos de pronombre complementos. La verdad esto es sólo para darte una idea. Ésto es menos complicado de lo que parece pero tendrás que aprenderte de memoría cuáles son los Pronombre complementos y en que orden se colocan en la frase pues es fundamental en el frances.
En el ejemplo que tu das, Embrasser, lo correcto es colocar "Elle l'embrasse" y no "Elle lui embrasse". Esto pues en frances tu no Besas/abrazas *a *alguien, sino que tu besas/abrazas alguien. Así, no hay preposición y para remplazar a ese alguien tu requieres el "LA" y no el "LUI".


----------



## gonlezza

Si en español lo tengo claro, pero claro... (el otro)
En fin voy a digerir todo lo que habéis expuesto.
Muchas gracias.

**** Off topic. Hay muchos hilos sobre el tema en todos los foros en los que se habla español. Martine (Mod...)

Gracias de nuevo a todos.
Buenas noches


----------



## verdelette

Cintia&Martine lo explicó muy bien.

En tu ejemplo Gonlezza, sería:

Elle mord QUOI? Lèvre inférieure = LA
Elle mord (la lèvre inférieure) DE QUI? Le mec en question = LUI

Entonces, _Elle lui mord la lèvre inférieure_ es correcto, ¡aunque te suena raro!

La dificultad con el español es el "leismo". O sea, a veces se usa "le" cuando se tendría que usar "lo" o "la". Por ejemplo, tú dijiste _Ella le besa_. Es un leismo. Se puede usar "le" solamente si la frase continúa: por ejemplo, _Elle le besa la boca_. Ella besa QUÉ? La boca = la. Elle besa (la boca) DE QUIÉN? Él = le.

Si ella besa a un chico, tienes que decir "Ella lo besa", como explicó Paquit&. Y en francés, "Elle l'embrasse".


----------



## verdelette

Huy, mi respuesta vino un poco tarde.


----------



## rrr_bbb

*NUEVA PREGUNTA* 
(La moderación)​ 
Bonjour,
Je me demande comment faire pour expliquer à ma copine hispanophone quand utiliser "_lui_" ou "_le_"?
Voici un exemple simple pour comprendre la problématique:

Pourquoi dit-on : "_Je *le *connais_" et non pas "_Je *lui *connais_"?

Les cours de français disent de poser la question "_qui?/quoi?_" ou "_à qui?/à quoi?_", pour savoir si le verbe est respectivement transitif direct ou indirect... et par la suite utiliser la règle suivante:
* qui?/quoi? = verbe transitif direct = complément d'objet direct (COD) = le/la/les
* à qui?/à quoi? = verbe transitif indirect = complément d'objet indirect (COI) = lui/lui/leur

Donc pour l'exemple, on dit bien : "_Je connais *qui*?_" et non "_je connais *à qui*?_" donc on utilise "_le_" : "_Je le connais_"

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais pour un hispanophone comment savoir si "Je connais qui?" ou "Je connais à qui?" est correct??? Parce qu'en espagnol on dit bien "Yo conozco *a alguien*" et non "Yo conozco *alguien*".

Et il y a beaucoup d'autres verbes transitifs qui ont la même problématique en espagnol: aimer (amar a), rencontrer (encontrar a), chercher (buscar a), etc...

Donc la formule n'est pas appropriée pour des hispanophones... Y a-t-il une autre règle, une autre logique??? Comment fait-on pour savoir si un verbe est transitif direct ou indirect??? si on met "_le_" ou "_lui_"?

C'est quand on l'enseigne qu'on se rend compte que le français est bien compliqué! )


----------



## criptocoatl

Salut, necesito ayuda aun no logro entender bien les pronoms complements directs et les pronoms complements indirects. sobre todo con este ejercicio de un libro.

Le medecin reçoit le malade. Il lui pose des questions. Il l' examine, il lui donne des medicaments. Le malade l'  ecoute, il lui repond, il le paye, il le remercie, il lui dit << au revoir >>..

el problema esta en << il le paye, il le remercie  >> por que yo le puse << il lui paye, il lui remercie >> por que << LE >> y no << LUI >> si alguien me podria explicar este ejemplo y los dos temas en general ( PCD et PCI ) se lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches criptocoatl, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

- lui = COI
- le  = COD

Así de simple  (las funciones del complemento COI o COD son las mismas que en español, tan solo debes ir al diccionario y cerciorarte del régimen del verbo)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maria Laaroussi

Salut,

Le pronom "le" remplace un nom masculin singulier, Complément d'Objet Direct.

"lui" remplace un nom masculin, ou féminin singulier, Complément d'Objet Indirect.

**** Pas de pub, envoyez les références par messagerie privée. Merci. Martine (Mod...)

Suerte!


----------



## janpol

je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord : 
- "payer", par exemple, admet les deux "je le paie", "je lui ai payé un verre/mes dettes..."
- je ne parlerais pas, ici, de "complément d'objet indirect" mais de "CO Second" que l'on rencontre dans une phrase où il y a déjà un CO... premier, le COD, et qui indique généralement à qui l'on donne ou prend qq ch : il donne des médicaments au malade = "des médicaments": COD, "au malade" : COS.
La phrase a besoin des 2 compl. pour être correcte : "il donne au malade" est incorrect
(les grammairiens préfèrent parler de "COS" que de "C. d'attribution", nom que l'on donnait autrefois à ce complément)
on parle de "COI" lorsqu'il n'y a que le complément à construction indirecte : "il ressemble à son frère"


----------



## nattyross

Salut!
Dan la phrase " il le paye, il le remercie " on utilise LE parce que l'on utilise le verbe
PAYER  (et on dit "*on paie quelqu'un"* ... et on ne dit pas "payer *à *quelqu'un") et c'est le même cas avec REMERCIER parce que *l'on remercie quelqu'un. *Alors c'est un COD 


Traducción:
Bueno, los verbos PAYER y REMERCIER se utilizan de manera diferente al español ya que nosotros decimos "yo pago A alguien" o "yo agradezco A alguien" en cambio en Francés es directo ya que se dice "on paie qq'un" y no "on paie à qq'un" , lo mismo sucede con Remercier "je remercie qq'un" 

Suerte!


----------



## janpol

"payer qq  chose à qq'un" se dit ("payer" a alors le sens d'"offrir") le Robert cite ce sens et donne précisément l'exemple... que j'ai donné dans mon post précédent : "Je te paie un verre". Donc "je LUI paie un verre" peut se dire également.
Mais mon message avait surtout pour but de faire la différence (qui me semble importante) entre COI et COS.


----------



## colocoda

Buenos días amigos del foro, 

Necesito traducir la frase : "necesito hacerle una pregunta" (a una tercera persona). 

No estoy segura si debo poner : " j'ai besoin de *lui* poser une question " o " j'ai besoin de *le* poser une question ".

Si es "lui" lo correcto, que es lo que mejor me suena, en que casos sería "le" o es incorrecto en todas las situaciones.  

Tengo un poco de confusión entre cuando usar el COI y el COD, 

Muchas gracias por la aclaración,


----------



## swift

Hola:

Míralo así:

Necesito *preguntarle algo*.
Preguntar: verbo transitivo
Algo: objeto directo
le: pronombre de objeto indirecto

J'ai besoin de *lui poser une question*.
Poser: verbo transitivo
une question: objeto directo
lui: pronombre de objeto directo

De modo que lo correcto es "j'ai besoin de lui poser une question".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## janpol

lui = COS (construction indirecte : poser une question à qq un)


----------



## colocoda

Gracias a todos! creo tenerlo más claro, de todas maneras voy a estar atenta a las frases para asegurarme que lo entiendo bien.


----------



## swift

janpol said:


> lui = COS (construction indirecte : poser une question à qq un)


Hola:

Para quienes no conozcan el metalenguaje, se trata del llamado "complément d'objet second".


----------



## colocoda

Hola a todos, 

Ahora tengo otra pregunta pero que está relacionada. 

Quiero decir en frances : " he hecho un nuevo esquema, mañana voy a *mostrartelo*" o "he hecho un nuevo esquema, mañana *te lo* voy a mostrar".

Mi intento : j'ai fait un nouveau schéma, je vais te le montrer demain. 

Pero el "te le" no me suena nada bien. 

A todo esto se puede usar "lui" para un objeto o solo se usa cuando es persona?

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Me he demorado un poco en completar mi mensaje anterior, así que ruego disculpas a quienes de todas formas no entendieron cuando ofrecí la forma plena de la abreviación "COS". 

En gramática, el término _complément d'objet second_ es relativamente reciente. Viene a unificar el _complément d'attribution_ y el _complément d'objet indirect_.

Antes de seguir con tanta palabrota, les propongo un ejercicio.

Tomemos el verbo *dar*, y pongámosle un sujeto. Digamos... _nosotros_.

Nosotros damos.

El enunciado anterior tiene sentido, cierto, pero cabría preguntarse: ¿qué damos? Lo que demos será un objeto, digamos _una rosa_. Como la rosa recibe directamente la acción del dar, diremos que es un _complemento de objeto directo_.

Nosotros damos una rosa.

Pero el dar implica no sólo un sujeto, el dador, y un objeto, la dádiva, sino que normalmente implica también un tercero, un beneficiario, alguien a quien daremos algo. ¿A quién daremos nuestra rosa? Ofrezcámosla a Martine, ¿vale?

Nosotros damos una rosa a Martine.

Ahora tenemos una frase con sentido pleno. Tenemos un dador, una dádiva y un beneficiario. Éste último recibe la acción de dar indirectamente, pues ya vimos que lo que damos es un objeto y en este caso es una rosa. Así que el beneficiario, Martine , es lo que en gramática llamaríamos un complemento de objeto indirecto.

Decimos _complementos_ porque nos ayudan a conferir sentido a la acción principal. Para efectos prácticos, abreviamos esos términos del siguiente modo: COD para complemento de objeto directo, y COI para complemento de objeto indirecto.

Al principio decía que la idea de _complément d'objet second_ ha sido introducida recientemente. Es un complemento del verbo, y permite asociar a la acción principal un objeto directo y un ser o una cosa suplementarios. Estos últimos son los beneficiarios o las víctimas de la acción principal.

Podemos pensar en un cazador: para cazar necesita un arma y una víctima. Lo mismo pasa con el verbo _dar_ y con otros verbos transitivos.

Espero haber aclarado siquiera un poco el panorama.


----------



## janpol

Oui, le COS est relativement récent : mon Grevisse de 1969 dit que le « complément d'attribution » peut être appelé « complément secondaire ». Je pense que c'est dans les années 70 que l'Éducation Nationale a adopté le COS (programmes de 6è et de 5è). 
Ce terme me semble judicieux :
- le COS indiquant à qui l'on donne mais aussi à qui l'on prend quelque chose, le terme « attribution » n'était pas toujours approprié.
- le mot « second » rappelle que la phrase contient aussi un « complément d'objet premier », le COD, et que ces deux CO sont indispensables : « il donne aux enfants* », « il donne des bonbons* », « il donne des bonbons aux enfants » . (C'est donc un complément essentiel et non pas un complément circonstanciel comme l'ont prétendu certains grammairiens).
- certains verbes admettent une construction directe et une construction indirecte, ils sont donc TOUR A TOUR transitifs directs et transitifs indirects (j'ai assisté mon ami, j'ai assisté à un spectacle). Appeler COI un COS reviendrait à dire qu'un verbe est EN MÊME TEMPS transitif direct et transitif indirect.
Même si sa construction est indirecte, le COS se différencie donc du COI par ce qu'il exprime, par le voisinage d'un COD, par la simplicité de son utilisation lorsqu'il est pronom (COS+COD aux 1ères et 2è personnes : me (le), te (le), nous (le), vous (le), COD+COS aux 3è : (le) lui, (le) leur.


----------



## mimjack

Hola a Todos 
sé que seguramente habrá ya cientos de posts iguales pero esta duda reviene constantemente. 

contexto (La madre de aquel niño abonaría mil reales mensuales por la enseñanza y la manutención de su pequeño) ...
Frase:_*A mi tío le exigieron solamente ochocientos* *y después*_(...)

mi intento: 
à mon oncle on lui en avait demandé seulement huit cent  et après(...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ..., on ne lui en demanda que...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mymy

Bon après-midi! 

- Regarde, Sophie m'a donné un joli livre sur Picasso.
- Elle exagère! C'est moi qui avais offert le joli livre sur Picasso à Sophie!

Je doute si j'ai bien fait le remplacement des pronoms:

*- Elle exagère! C'est moi qui l'avais lui offert!
*
C'est correct o pas?

Merci d'avant.


----------



## Simomi

C'est moi qui le lui avais offert.


----------



## mymy

Simomi said:


> C'est moi qui le lui avais offert.



Merci beaucoup, Simomi!


----------



## rodino84

En lisant ton post je remarque un inversion dans l'ordre:



janpol said:


> (COS+COD aux 1ères et 2è personnes : me (le), te (le), nous (le), vous (le), COD+COS aux 3è : (le) lui, (le) leur.



À la première presonne on met COS, puis le COD. À la 2è personne on fait la même chose. À la troisième, pourtant, le COD paraît avoir une place qui précéde celle du COS. Cet ordre doit être toujours le même?

Merci
Rodrigo


----------



## Gévy

Hola rodrigo:

Janpol lo ha explicado en detalle y muy bien. Aunque parezca raro, cambiamos el orden cuando se trata de las 3ª personas.

- me le
- te le
- le lui
- nous le
- vous le
- le leur

Si pasas al plural sucede igual :

- me les
- te les
- les lui
- nous les
- vous les
- les leur



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rodino84

Merci! C'est exactement la réponse que je voulais.


----------



## Gafudo

Me lío con estos dos complementos y no los acabo de distinguir bien. La teoría es que si puedes decir "*A* mí/ti/él/..." es que es indirecto y si no es que es indirecto. La cosa es que me suele pegar la A en los del directo también.

Por ejemplo, ¿en esta frase qué iría, uno directo o indirecto?
Je L'ai téléphoné ce matin.   o    Je LUI ai téléphoné ce matin.

Mmmmm...

Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## TRADLADY

Hola Gafudo
[...]

"Je LUI ai téléphoné ce matin" es la buena frase

Buenas noches


----------



## Dentellière

Gafudo said:


> *La cosa es que me suele pegar la A en los del directo también*.
> Por ejemplo, ¿en esta frase qué iría, uno directo o indirecto?
> Je L'ai téléphoné ce matin. o Je LUI ai téléphoné ce matin.


 
Hola Gafudo:
En español hay OD y OI precedidos de *A* 
(Ejemplo: "Amar *a* alguien" = *Lo* amo / *la* amo 
Dar algo *a* alguien = *Le *doy un obsequio a mi amigo)

Pero en francés, cuando tienes *À,* *au, aux, à la* ... es OI 

Aimer quelqu´un: Je *l´* aime
Téléphoner *à* qqn:  lui (singulier) leur(pluriel)
Dire quelque chose *à* quelqu´un : Lui, leur

Espero haberte ayudado :]


----------



## dragonflyx

Bonsoir, estoy estudiando francés y tengo una pequeña duda con les y leur, en un ejercicio tengo que dar consejos en imperativo.
Je n'ai pas envie d'écrire à mes parent -Ne *leur* écris pas.
Je n'ai pas envie d'inviter les voisins - Ne _*les*_ invite pas.

La diferencia reside en que leur es CI y les CD, pero en el segundo ejemplo, ¿sería correcto decir Ne _*leur*_ invite pas?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Paquita

"leur" peut-il être complément *indirect *d'un verbe *transitif *?

d'inviter les voisins = voisins est-il OI ou OD ?

"leur" peut-il remplacer un OD ?


----------



## dragonflyx

Gracias, me has ayudado mucho!! 
ya se que un complemento directo no puede sustituir a un camplemento indirecto ni viceversa, y un verbo transitivo puede tener perfectamente un CI, pero en español sería invitar *a los vecinos* (CI), no invitar los vecinos, esa era mi duda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que estás peleado con la gramática española: que se diga "invitar* a* los vecinos" (en español) no significa que sea un complemento indirecto. Solo que se usa la "a" para un complemento directo delante de las personas, sin que esta "a" tenga función gramatical alguna. Pero este es un tema para el foro de Sólo Español si quieres aclararlo. Ya que es tema de tu propio idioma.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pamaque

Para mí los cod y coi son una locura y me cuestan muchísimo. A ver si me he enterado, si yo digo esta frase:
...et la maîtresse leur a demandé de bien se tenir (Con ello quiero decir: La maestra les pidió que se comportaran bien)
¿Estaría bien su uso y orden en la frase?

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Pamaque said:


> ...et la maîtresse leur a demandé de bien se tenir



¿De verdad te parece que podría ser de otro modo? 

Puedes decir también: de se tenir convenablement.


----------



## Pamaque

Millones de gracias por toooooodas tus aportaciones que me ayudan tanto!!!!


----------



## ingo9901

''elle lui avait prepare'' esta oracion la puedo transformar a ''elle l'avait prepare''??


----------



## janpol

Non, ''elle lui avait preparé'' est incorrect : il manque un cod = ''elle lui avait preparé son déjeuner'' => ''elle le lui avait preparé'' (le = cod, lui = cos)


----------



## MF0815

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas Tardes, 

Será que alguien me puede explicar cómo utilizar le, lo, la en francés.
Por ejemplo: Ella* le* dijo, él *lo* hizo, él *la *ama....

Gracias


----------



## Alice90

Mileva said:


> Ne lui crois pas.


Buenos días, soy francesa y efectivamente "Ne lui crois pas" nunca se dice, es incorrecto. Decimos : Ne le crois pas. Más ejemplos : 


Je donne un livre à mon pèreYo regalo un libro a mi padreJe lui donne un livreYo le regalo un libroJe le donne à mon pèreYo lo regalo a mi padreJe le lui donneYo se lo regalo


----------



## Averno

Hola, foreros

1. Il _lui_ fait étudier l´anglais. 
2. Elle _les_ fait manger.

En la primera frase se emplea _lui _como _le_ en castellano, que es pronombre indirecto. No obstante, en la segunda frase se usa _les _pero no_ leur._ Me gustaría saber el porqué.

muchas gracias de antemano.

saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

En la primera frase *lui* es COI y tenemos un COD: l'anglais, en la segunda *les* es COD. Compara con:
- Elle leur fait manger des épinards.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Averno

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonjour,
> 
> En la primera frase *lui* es COI y tenemos un COD: l'anglais, en la segunda *les* es COD. Compara con:
> - Elle leur fait manger des épinards.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Es verdad, *manger* puede funcionar como intransitivo cuando sólo se quiere destacar la acción. Por tanto, en la frase sólo existe el COD, que es *les*. 

Gracais de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## janpol

> 1. Il _lui fait étudier l´anglais.
> 2. Elle les fait manger_


_.
La forme factitive complique considérablement les choses...
1 - Est-ce qu'elle fait étudier l'anglais à / par son fils ? Oui, elle le lui fait étudier. (elle oblige son fils à l'étudier > elle l'oblige à l'étudier > elle fait en sorte qu'il l'étudie). Même s'il le fait sous la contrainte, c'est le fils qui étudie l'anglais, il faut donc que cette action soit faite par un agent présent dans la phrase, cela ne peut guère être que "lui" (elle le lui...)
2 - Elle les fait manger" est ambigu : "les" peut représenter la nourriture ou les personnes qui mangent (et même, encore, dans un récit fantastique, les personnes devenues nourriture). Un second complément est donc nécessaire. "Elle leur fait manger des épinards > elle leur en fait manger._


----------



## Mariquilla81

Hola, buenos días:

Leyendo todo esto me ha surgido una duda bastante básica, lo admito: en una oración subordiinada, ¿podríamos sustituir el complemento directo por "le"?? Por ejemplo:

Je crois que Pierre a raison.

¿Deberíamos decir je le crois o je crois?

Yo diría "je crois (ça)" porque me da la impresión de que si digo "je le crois" la oración equivaldría a "je crois Pierre". ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Je crois", sin añadir nada más, está mal. Faltaría algo y preguntaríamos obligatoriamente "¿el qué?". O si no, pensaremos que hablas de fe católica y afirmas que eres creyente.

Je le crois = je crois ce qui a été dit avant (= que Pierre a raison).

Si la frase anterior fuese "Pierre a raison", esto es lo que entenderíamos en lugar del "le".

Todo depende de lo que sustituyes, al igual que en español.

Gévy


----------



## Alecc

Estaba traduciendo algo de mi tesis al francés y me surgió la duda si se usa les o leur. Conozco bien la regla de que si sustituyo un COD la mayoría de las veces es le/la/les/l' y si es COI es lui/leur, pero no sé donde ví alguna vez que un COD animado como persona tiene que ser lui/leur (quizás solo lo soñé y la memoria me traiciona). Así por ejemplo mi frase es: "...a todos los encargados de la iluminación de un edificio desde un punto de vista arquitectónico, *les* llamamos diseñadores de iluminación y ya no ingenieros...". Mi duda es con ese les. Ahora bien no sé si en francés sería correcto: "...tous les responsables d'éclairer un bâtiment pour le cas architectonique, on *les/leur *désignent comme concepteurs lumières, mais ingénieurs pas plus..."

Gracias.


----------



## janpol

> on ne dit pas "payer*à quelqu'un"*



Si. "Viens ! Je te paie un verre !" (familier) (le Robert micro)
Il m'a joué un vilain tour mais il me le paiera.
Il s'est payé un beau chapeau.

Alecc : on les désign*e*


----------



## Paquita

Alecc said:


> *les* llamamos diseñadores  on *les/leur *désignent comme concepteurs lumières, mais ingénieurs pas plus..."


Nunca te fíes de los pronombres españoles, sobre todo en este caso en que "les" se dirá "los" en otras zonas...

Utiliza la única herramienta confiable: el diccionario francés: 





> DÉSIGNER, verbe trans.


 "trans" indica un OD, no un OI.


----------



## Urquh

Si yo quisiera decir: 
-Tengo que comprarlo - J'ai que l'acheter?
-Necesito decirle todo - J'ai besoin de lui dire tout?


----------



## Gévy

Urquh said:


> Si yo quisiera decir:
> -Tengo que comprarlo - J'ai que  l'acheter?
> -Necesito decirle todo - J'ai besoin de lui dire tout?



_Tener que_ no se traduce por "avoir que". "Avoir que" no se dice en francés. Busca en el diccionario la traducción adecuada.

El resto está muy bien. Los pronombres son correctos y bien situados en la frase. 

Gévy


----------



## Urquh

Gévy said:


> _Tener que_ no se traduce por "avoir que". "Avoir que" no se dice en francés. Busca en el diccionario la traducción adecuada.
> 
> El resto está muy bien. Los pronombres son correctos y bien situados en la frase.
> 
> Gévy



Tener que = devoir, no?

Entonces, corrigeme si me equivoco, lo correcto sería: Je dois l'acheter.

Aprovecho para consultar, el lui seguido de vocal se convierte en l' o se mantiene lui?


----------



## Gévy

Ahora lo has dejado perfecto.

Lui no puede tener apóstrofo. Se mantiene siempre igual delante de cualquier palabra.

Gévy


----------

